# "ATLAS" E-Z SEAL -vs- "ATLAS E-Z SEAL"



## hope4 (Jul 26, 2005)

What is the difference between "ATLAS" E-Z SEAL  & "ATLAS E-Z SEAL" canning jars.
 What is up with the " marks .  Some ATLAS jars have no " marks at all??


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

"Atlas" is the older and should come with a 3 circle lid. " Atlas E-Z Seal" should come with a 2 circle lid. No Quotes jars are newer than the first two and I believe had lids that had E-Z or E-Z seal embossed on them.


----------



## hope4 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Road Dog!

 I have a collection of "ATLAS" E-Z SEAL and a few of the"ATLAS E-Z SEAL".
 I never took note of the circles on the lids.
 Til now!
 I guess I better go move some lids back around.



 Thanks again!


       Hope


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't really collect jars like I used to. The "Atlas" ones are my favorite. Here are two Cornflower Blue ones. It is hard to get that color to show up right.


----------



## hope4 (Jul 26, 2005)

I love that Cornflower Blue color too.

 Nice Jars! Road Dog


----------

